
Uber Is Raising More Money from Rich People - tinkerrr
http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2016-01-15/uber-is-raising-more-money-from-rich-people
======
ChuckMcM
What a horrible headline (and a sad story). But I fail to see any outrage in
people with more money than sense losing some of it if the investment goes
south.

